# "Old Towne Orange" monthly Ride, March13th, 2022 OC CA



## tripple3 (Feb 23, 2022)

Old Towne Orange Monthly Bike Ride March 13th, 2022
Sweetie & Me 34th Anniversary!!!
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
Theme: Ride the Best bike U Love Mostest!
When: Sunday Mar.13th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.😁
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow-ish and hills _are minimal_.
Always a great time; come on out, let's Ride.










great shots from last months' ride by Marty @cyclingday  ^^^
Always look forward to this ride,
through Old Towne Orange.🥳


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 7, 2022)

Bump it 03/07 at 4:33 with 138 views,
count 'em for us CABE
Sunday's Ride!
@Jimmy V is here from Michigan;
WELCOME!!!



...watching my apprentice,IBEW Local 441, naturally cruise 1936 Electric, "Magic Carpet".🥰🤩🥳😎


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 9, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Bump it 03/07 at 4:33 with 138 views,
> count 'em for us CABE
> Sunday's Ride!
> @Jimmy V is here from Michigan;
> WELCOME!!!






Jimmy V said:


> On vacation from Michigan. Glad to be here.






CABE now shows 185 views at 5:05 PM Wed.
Needed a BUMP to show Jim's Mission Beach Sunset.
NICE!!! @Jimmy V is here to Ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2022)

Friday morning 4:20 AM: 224 views now, thanks CABE
Daylight Savings Time starts Sunday!
don't forget to roll your clocks ahead 1 hour
Saturday night before bed....


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2022)

WOW! WOW!! WOW!!!🥳🤩😎🤓🥰😍












Yeahmmm, that one got me twice, at least...



i rode the '53 Christmas, Opalescent Green Wasp;
performed flawlessly. Thanks again Marty @cyclingday  (NFS)



most-all the other Green bikes lined up for St. Patrick's Day



Planned Spontaneity @higgens  rode a Blue Bird farther than even he thought was possible.
Thanks to all that made the trip.
Not gonna @Tag y'all...😘





Big Trips to @Jimmy V  and Kathy from MI., Steve @Velocipedist Co. @fordmike65 & Louisa, @poolboy1  and Ty (cant remember handle), @TWBikesnstripes  and son Stephen, @SoBayRon too. And more i'm sure....


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 13, 2022)

A few more from today’s Old Towne Orange ride. Great turnout of riders and bikes today!


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 13, 2022)

Nice to meet @Jimmy V and his wife Kathy at the ride today during their SoCal tour!


----------



## higgens (Mar 13, 2022)

Pics


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 13, 2022)

Awesome day.


----------



## mrg (Mar 13, 2022)

Didn't take many pics but it was a great day & turnout in the OC today!


----------

